#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  The meaning of Mai mi bun ha

## wonder555

What is the meaning of " Mai mi bun ha" ?
A freind said it's used in north-east of thailand 
Thank you.

----------


## somtamslap

^ It's used every where and means 'no problem'.

----------


## Thetyim

^
Wot he said

----------


## tsicar

> What is the meaning of " Mai mi bun ha? 
> A freind said it's used in north-east of thailand 
> Thank you


no problem/ don't have a problem.

something like bo-ben-yang-dog or mai ben rai- it seems
closest direct translation as far as i can make out is the aussie:"no worries, mate!"

...or i could be wrong; it could mean i want your money, or you didn't satisfy me, or i need money for mamma or such, and mostly i have heard it used when referring to young underage hookers, although it is quite probably just another way they say: "no worries/no problem"


hope this helps.


.

----------


## somtamslap

It can be derogatory when said in the wrong circumstances..usually to a Thai that you are having a problem with, awkwardly enough..

----------


## Gerbil

It means, "I'm too lazy to give a fuck about whatever stupid thing you just did."

----------


## wonder555

Thanks guys, although still a bit confused ..

----------


## Boon Mee

What you _don't say_ to your gf if she says:  "Kaw Satang Pai Teeow"  :Smile:

----------


## yortyiam

What does that translate to Boon Mee?

----------


## yortyiam

I get the satang part, the rest is new to me . Thank's in advance .

----------


## Thetyim

^
Give money going out   (holiday)

----------


## Boon Mee

> ^
> Give money going out   (holiday)


Or just plain 'fun'.

Pai Teeow is _very_ important to Pooying Thai. :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

> What you _don't say_ to your gf if she says:  "Kaw Satang Pai Teeow"


Give me money to go somewhere.

----------


## Notnow

I was told long ago that it meant a non-specific somewhere other than here.  Like 'by teeow du nang' going to some movie.  A very popular phrase when someone is being evasive.

----------


## Thetyim

> I was told long ago that it meant a non-specific somewhere


The important bit is that you are going for pleasure and not work

----------


## khmen

So whats the literal translation difference between Mai Pen Rai and Mai mii pen ha? No problem and don't have a problem?

In Khmer, no problem is Ot (no/not) pen ha, I'd just assumed the mai mii pen ha was mainly used in Khmerish Isaan dialect, as a variant of the proper Thai Mai Pen Rai? I've heard mai pen rai far more often than mai mii pen ha.

----------


## alwarner

Not do bad vs no have problem.

literally that is.

----------


## Norton

> I've heard mai pen rai far more often than mai mii pen ha


Not here in Roiet. Mai mi pen ha is more common.

Both are essentially "no problem".  Used similar to English use. 

As a response to a thank you or a minor cockup.

----------


## Bettyboo

> " Mai mi bun ha"


Pronunced 'bun' or 'pen/phen'?

Just wondering if the op misheard/mistranscribed or its a dialectal difference?

In the central region they say 'mai me pen ha' which I thought was pretty standard, but Issan is a dialect, so??? Mai rue...

----------


## Bettyboo

^^^^ 


> Mai Pen Rai and Mai mii pen ha


Don't worry (about it).

I don't have a problem (with that).

[I think, but my Thai is pretty awful...  :Smile: ]

^^ mai me pen ha is rare in Bangkok (less so within the transient/migrant population I'd guess), mai pen rai covers most situational requirements.

----------


## notanameleft

Mai Pen Rai is used to turn negative situation to positive.

e.g. you're in a bar, a girl stepped on your toes, then she said "solly". You'll say "Mai Pen Rai".
or your missus overcooked khai dao and she knows you'd get mad. You can say "mai pen rai" to make her feel better.



Mai Mii Pan Ha is used when you are told / asked to do something OR you are asked for something.

e.g. 
Mrs. A: Darling, can you pls clean the toilet?
Mr. A: Mai Mii Pan Ha 

--

Mrs. A: Darling, my dad wants more buffaloes, can you give me 100k?
Mr. A: Mai mii pan ha

-- 
Mr. B: baby, why don't you shine my shoes? I have a very important meeting!
Mrs. B: I'm too busy. I have to feed the dog. Can you do it on your own?
Mr. B: ahhh Ok, Mai mee pan ha

----------


## Bettyboo

^ nice explanations because it includes real usage, excellent.




> Mrs. Boo Darling, can you pls clean the toilet? 
> Bettyboo: Mai dai, Somchai dai...





> Mrs. Boo: Darling, my dad wants more buffaloes, can you give me 100k? 
> Bettyboo: Mai dai, mai care...





> Bettyboo: baby, why don't you shine my shoes? I have a very important meeting! 
> Mrs. Boo: I'm too busy. I have to feed the dog. Can you do it on your own? 
> Bettyboo: tum lao! I keykiat kwai! Ow pen ha yai chai mai???


I'm not very good at Thai, but I like to try...  :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Personally I prefer to use 'mai chai ban haa'

----------


## expattaffy

You could also use,Sha mun ter

----------

